# Gsd bored? Or stressed?



## LOUIELOUIE (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

We have just started leaving our 1.5 year old GSD out of the crate while we are away at work. We slowly started easing her into being alone starting out with small time increments of 30minutes, then 1 hr. Occasionally I will stop home every 2-4 hours to make sure she hasn't torn the house apart. For the 1st few weeks she was fine with a kong and a few bones left out. But one day I was unable to make it home until about 7 hours and when arrived home; LOU had pulled the blanket out of the crate that the min pin (thunder) is in(while in it) and chewed the plastic tray from bottom of crate. I thought it was just because she wasn't use to being alone that long. But a few days later, I was gone for maybe an hour and she had pulled the min pin (in crate) across the room. A funny way to look at it is she is trying to free her 5 year old brother from jail, but after a few more times and a few pieces of boxes and wicker baskets being chewed , I'm wondering if maybe the min pin is stressing her out by barking? 

Could these actions be from stress from the min pin barking or is she just not ready to be left out or is she just bored? I would like to nip this in the bud before she starts to attack our good furniture.


Any ADVICE? COmments?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOUIELOUIE said:


> Could these actions be from stress from the min pin barking or is she just not ready to be left out or is she just bored? I would like to nip this in the bud before she starts to attack our good furniture.
> 
> Any ADVICE? COmments?


She's probably not ready to be left out of the crate when you aren't home. Do you think the min pin barks the whole time you're gone? (I would find that stressful! )

A good way to see what's going on is to set up a video camera and leave the house for just 30-45 minutes. (point it at the crate seeing how that seems to be where she's going)


----------



## LOUIELOUIE (Oct 19, 2011)

Im not sure if the min pin is barking all the time. I wouldn't doubt it. If I owned a Video camera I could try that. Maybe I ll Borrow one. Thanks! Any advice on a good toy that keeps her busy ?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's showing you she isnt ready to be left unsupervised like that yet. You'll have to go back to crating her for a bit and then trying again with working her up to being alone unsupervised again. You may have to do it a couple more times from start to finish until she's older and more mature and can reasonably handle it.

Think of it like this. A teenager got left home along for the weekend, got bored and threw a house party. Your dog got bored and threw her own party for entertainment.

I also second the video while you're gone to get a glimpse of what goes on. Could really help narrow things down too. Toys, i would look into puzzle balls. You'd have to find a good durable one. I dont use them personally so cant recommend one but others can! You can also try hiding tasty treats in places she's allowed to look to keep her busy for a little while as well when she's alone. If she's busy doing things to work her mind instead of just chewing, she's less likely to cause trouble. Also, rotate chew toys. Give her the kong when you're going to be gone for a longer period of time *(frozen kong with various treats inside is perfect!)* and appropriate chew bones or appropriate chew toys. Dogs can get bored with the same thing every day.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Can you put the min pin in another room? If that's the only thing she is getting into then I would try that. If she's disrupted other things; then back in the crate because she's not ready.


----------

